# How does remote coding work?



## mejones78

I'm curious to know exactly how remote coding works.. Do you have set hours or are you given an amount of encounters to do and when you finish you're done for the day? Do you get paid by encounter or by the hour? What is the average pay? Do you ever need to go visit the hospital or doctor that you are coding for? Is it steady work or intermittent? If you've done both remote and on site, how does it compare? So many questions! Thank you so much !


----------



## dkaz1

*Remote Work process*

Hi there:

You have very good questions which need to be asked of the potential employer.

From my experience, I've been paid per chart/Op note and with other employers I have had an hourly wage.

Production standards are usually AHIMA driven standards for the type of coding you will be doing.  Some employers expect more or sometimes less.

Your work schedule again needs to be discussed with your employer.

Training--I've done both--but if the position is remote-most companies train you remotely--be adamant about your work training.  Get printed screen shots sent to you, if possible, on how to move around in the faciilty's billing system as if you are working a different time zone, late at night or on weekends, you'll have no one to contact to ask a question at the facility.

Pay rate--check out AAPC salary survey's or AHIMA's salary survey's to give you a ball park figure.  Also, your experience counts too when negotiating a salary.  Do you already have valid experience working a the hospital's system--if so they don't have to train you for that, etc.

What coding resources are going to be provided to you so that you can do your job?  Do they provide the coding books, is there an encoder--do they use CAC software (computer assisted coding software)?

Create a list of questions to ask the potential employer, HR or recruiter--
You are interviewing them as much as they are interviewing you--

Best of Luck

Deb K.


----------



## veganess

*Depends on the company*

I've been working remotely for years, for a variety of companies.  Some want you to work set hours and others don't care.  When I was a sub-contractor, I got paid per chart for the company I worked for.  All of my other jobs have been at a per hour rate.  There are expectations as far as production goes, but that varies depending on what you're coding.  Any good HIM company will pay for at least renewal of credentials.  Some pay for computers (the bigger companies, I have found), books and education expenses - and some don't.  Rate of pay varies mostly on what type of encounters you are coding, and what your experience is.  It also varies depending on who the employer is.  There are companies who will try and get you to work for crap pay, thinking that because you get to work remotely they don't have to pay you as much.  There are also those who hire coders to do a specific type of coding (example: outpatient coding), but then once they're hired want to give the same rate of pay for more complex coding (inpatient services).  I can give you the names of a few remote companies NEVER to apply to who fall under that category.  I personally like working remotely, but if you need to be around other people then no.


----------



## soccermomof6@hotmail.com

*Remote Coding*

I worked remotely for 14 months recently, after being @ an Acute care Hospital for 6 years. I was so ready to work from home & the timing was perfect! The weather was terrible on my first day & there I sat on my computer from home, coding away. The pay that was offered was alot more than a local Hospital could offer. I was paid hourly to code Inpatient charts. There are strict productivity measures & acurracy audits done quarterly which was pretty stressful! I met all the standards & was well liked by my Hospital, however, in the long run, I didn't like working for a 3rd party & not the actual Hospital, also having to be accountable for every minute of my day, with no exceptions. You had to code for 8 hours & show the amount of charts you did in those 8 hours. not even allowed to read emails for 15 minutes on their time. I ended up accepting a Compliance position @ a Hospital closer to home & love it! It's nice to be back in an office with co-workers etc.. If you tend to get a little 'reclusive', which I did, it's better to work away from home. I would do it again for the fact that you could move anywhere as long as you had your computer.(by the way, my Co. provided a desktop w/2 monitors), some Co's don't. Hope this helps?


----------



## swheeling16

*Companies Hiring Remotely*



veganess said:


> I've been working remotely for years, for a variety of companies.  Some want you to work set hours and others don't care.  When I was a sub-contractor, I got paid per chart for the company I worked for.  All of my other jobs have been at a per hour rate.  There are expectations as far as production goes, but that varies depending on what you're coding.  Any good HIM company will pay for at least renewal of credentials.  Some pay for computers (the bigger companies, I have found), books and education expenses - and some don't.  Rate of pay varies mostly on what type of encounters you are coding, and what your experience is.  It also varies depending on who the employer is.  There are companies who will try and get you to work for crap pay, thinking that because you get to work remotely they don't have to pay you as much.  There are also those who hire coders to do a specific type of coding (example: outpatient coding), but then once they're hired want to give the same rate of pay for more complex coding (inpatient services).  I can give you the names of a few remote companies NEVER to apply to who fall under that category.  I personally like working remotely, but if you need to be around other people then no.



Hi there. I'm hoping to do remote coding work. Would you mind sharing a list of those companies you went through (the bad ones to avoid).  Both inpatient and outpatient. Thanks


----------



## mitchellde

swheeling16 said:


> Hi there. I'm hoping to do remote coding work. Would you mind sharing a list of those companies you went through (the bad ones to avoid).  Both inpatient and outpatient. Thanks



I have worked with Maxim as a remote coder and I love them!  They pay benefits and fit you with a client.  When that client runs out of work, then they fit you with another.  Some are very short term and others are long term.  I highly recommend this company.  They do have tests that you must pass and if you do not then you must wait I think 6 months befor you can try again.  You cannot be considered until you pass the test.


----------

